# Mini Mop



## RossZetec (Dec 27, 2008)

I’m looking at purchasing a mini mop to do those little scratches etc instead of the need to be whipping out the normal machine polisher

Any recommendations?
Not too expensive at I won’t be using it daily 

Cheers
Ross


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm looking at the Shinemate ep803 rotary for using spot pads


----------

